# Weaver Airflex Cinch Reviews



## ThisGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

So i am needing a new cinch and i have been looking at the airflex cinch by weaver and wanted to know what ppl thought about it. is it worth the money? Should i get one?Do you like yours?

thanks!!!:lol:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

dont like em at all, cause rubs on my horses that dont get rubs usuallly.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Get a good mohair 17 strand cinch instead. Natural material, grippy, wicks sweat away yet allows air. The skin seems to be more inclined to break down under neoprene, despite the mfg. claims.


----------



## ThisGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Get a good mohair 17 strand cinch instead. Natural material, grippy, wicks sweat away yet allows air. The skin seems to be more inclined to break down under neoprene, despite the mfg. claims.


is that kind suitable for western pleasure? or should i get that one and a different kind for shows?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You want this cinch for WP? After 35 years showing that discipline, dollar for dollar, Weaver's smartcinch works the best for me. Sorry, never tried the airflex.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Love the air flex-hate the others. Airflex is all I have. Easy to clean, easy to use. I tried the Smartcinch and really didn't like it, and Mohair one came with my saddle-it always looked awful and full of hair no matter what I did. I have a dark color horse, and the black hair in the mohair looked awful. Love the airflex.


----------



## ThisGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't heard too many bad things said about this cinch until now. But when ppl say they like it they REALLY like it. and that's why i asked if the string cinch suitable for western pleasure cause it doesn't look too showy. i will get a string cinch because they are cheaper just to try it but i will give airflex a try.

has anyone tried it on long trail rides yet? i would like to know how they do on long rides.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are no rules on your choice of cinch for wp. There are the wool string cinches and non-wool. I've used the non-wool but prefer the mohair.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

ThisGirl said:


> I haven't heard too many bad things said about this cinch until now. But when ppl say they like it they REALLY like it. and that's why i asked if the string cinch suitable for western pleasure cause it doesn't look too showy. i will get a string cinch because they are cheaper just to try it but i will give airflex a try.
> 
> has anyone tried it on long trail rides yet? i would like to know how they do on long rides.


Actually the real mohair ones are really not that cheap. I just prefer something that looks cleaner, and the horse seems to be fine with . I have had no issue with sores, but I also do not do endurance stuff.

Saddlebag-it is not neoprene.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

string cinches are NOT cheaper, those are fake synthetics and are not good at all, 
Real mohair cord girths, Weaver smart cinch felt and neoprenes are decent as well. What size girth do you need ? I have two might make you a deal


----------



## ThisGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> string cinches are NOT cheaper, those are fake synthetics and are not good at all,
> Real mohair cord girths, Weaver smart cinch felt and neoprenes are decent as well. What size girth do you need ? I have two might make you a deal



My horse wears a 32 cinch for the one i have now. Is it the same for the string cinches? i heard u move down two sizes or something. tell me if im wrong i dont know too much about the string ones.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

funny how opinions differ...

"I hate this type of cinch - it bothers all my horses"

"I love this type of cinch - works great on all my horses"


----------



## StandingOvation (Jun 23, 2010)

Love my airflex. Easy to clean, comfy for the horse, decent airflow.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I have one horse that is easy to gall & I was having trouble finding anything that worked for her. I went from neoprene to mohair, still had problems. Got an airflex and problem seems to be solved. I used it when I went to TN on a weeklong ride last month....4/5 hrs a day for 8 days over some really mountainous terrain. Previously, she would gall on one or both sides the second or third day of a multi day ride. I love that it is so easy to clean, I hose it off after every ride & it looks brand new.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Joe4d-what size are your cinches?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i got a 32, want it ? $20 shipped.


----------

